# walther p99



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Last weekend a friend of mine and I went to the range to shoot his new 
P99AS. What a great gun! I became insanely jealous of it as it fit my hand perfectly and shot better that any semiauto that I have shot. Now I know why Shipwreck loves them so much. I have to have one, not that I need another handgun, but I WANT IT. I will start saving for it and will buy when I have enough cash. My only problem is I will have to hide it from my wife because she said.have too many guns


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Buy one and give it to her as a present. Then take her to the range and make a big deal out of how nice a gun it is and you would sure like to have one. Might have to do that a couple of times, but she'll get the message. Then set back and wait till your brithday or Christmas which ever comes first. It's a shoe in. Good luck.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a P22 and it was nice but I swapped it off. I already have a Ruger Mark I and Browning Buckmark.
I have never handled the P99, now I'm afraid to. It appears if I do I will have to buy it.We have a Gunshow July 7,8 George R. Brown in Houston. I think I'll check one out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have been to the Brwon show a few times - I have seen them there before - earlier this year.

The gun is awesome. I have personally gotten 14-15 people to buy one since Nov.


----------

